# New and looking for advice.



## macflash (Jan 27, 2013)

First of all Welcome aboard,
Release or fingers, They will be different *anchor* points. example: with my release my anchor point is pointer finger knuckle just under my earlobe, set against the back of my jawbone, Bow sits just out of second knuckle of my thumb in my bow hand.my bow arm is very slightly bent. with someone looking from behind my shoulders are square with my hips, I'm not leaning either way and i sit right in the valley of my cams( the middle of the let off) if I shoot fingers my anchor point is middle finger just behind the corner of my mouth.
Either will put my string right side of my upper lip just touching my Snausage, and peep right in line. if it's to short your bow arm won't have just a _slight_ bend and you will hit the stops , or over rotate your cam(s), the second can cause string issues and possible damage. 
I believe there are a couple videos here somewhere, and/or at least some visual aids on how to be sure where you want to be. Arrow Splitter or his Dad Hutch I believe posted them here, but they Maybe on the Martin archery forum
hope this helps
Mac


----------



## RedArrow1985 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for your response Mac, I'm using your information to check myself. And i have scoliosis btw, curved spine an slightly uneven hips which cause my shoulders to be slightly uneven as well. I do try to stand upright, even stance without leaning, keeping my body straight. Do you know if scoliosis could interfere with the sport?

Parker Legend XP - nothing special about it, just a good shooting bow.


----------



## olafff (Apr 25, 2013)

RedArrow, I have a severe scoliosis. I'm 24 years old and have been shooting only for 5 months. Had severe pain with me that's been getting worse ever since I was 16. Now almost every bit of pain I had is gone. My back is straighter and my shoulders are aligned, I don't know if it has straightened my spine or build up muscles to support it but it works great !

I didn't go to any chiropractor before I started shooting but I would recommend you do just to make sure. I'm shooting right handed and have double scoliosis that first curves to the left then to the right. I'm careless by nature but when it comes to spine I think one should get professional opinion as I think every case is different. Tell your doctor what kind of poundage you will be pulling and what kind of muscles you will use ( It's very likely he has no idea.)

Archery has become my hobby, passion, and a cure for my back problem I never thought I would fix.

Best of luck

P.S
I shoot olympic recurve

P.S 2
Somebody correct if I'm wrong, still very new here


----------



## RedArrow1985 (May 5, 2013)

olafff said:


> RedArrow, I have a severe scoliosis. I'm 24 years old and have been shooting only for 5 months. Had severe pain with me that's been getting worse ever since I was 16. Now almost every bit of pain I had is gone. My back is straighter and my shoulders are aligned, I don't know if it has straightened my spine or build up muscles to support it but it works great !
> 
> I didn't go to any chiropractor before I started shooting but I would recommend you do just to make sure. I'm shooting right handed and have double scoliosis that first curves to the left then to the right. I'm careless by nature but when it comes to spine I think one should get professional opinion as I think every case is different. Tell your doctor what kind of poundage you will be pulling and what kind of muscles you will use ( It's very likely he has no idea.)
> 
> ...


Woah, i wondered if there were others like me. I have an s curve in my spine. Causes uneven shoulders and uneven hips. I've never visited a chiropractor before either. I went to an orthopedist who said there's nothing that can be done back when i was 13. I don't feel any pain, i do feel some back muscles close to a certain spot on my back staying when i draw from tome to time, but the more i draw the less it strains. It's also caused be to have a slouch to my posture which I'm a bit embarrassed of lol. 

It would be awesome of i got the same results you did lol. I shoot a compound set at 62. 

Parker Legend XP - nothing special about it, just a good shooting bow.


----------

